
Taxi groups unite to fight Uber - robk
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/bb5fa9ee-78e7-11e5-933d-efcdc3c11c89.html#axzz3pbhGudt8
======
robk
Non paywall link [https://archive.is/LAKLr](https://archive.is/LAKLr)

